# How Tesla Makes me a Dad of Two Kittens



## Dadof2Kitten (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

Just figured I would register and introduce myself after spending, so much time on this site for the last six weeks. I would like to start by saying thank you to all the members of this site who are constantly giving advice to all the new members like me. I got so much information about cat behavior, nutrition, and health just from reading past threads. Therefore, A big "THANK YOU" to everyone. 

The following story is a little long, so if you don't have time you just to read it just skip the story and go to summary. 


Tesla's Story

The story starts on the last weekend of October 2013 on a Sunday. I wake up and do my normal routine of moving the curtain to let in some sunlight, when I notice three kittens playing in our backyard. I turn to my wife and say "there is some kittens playing on the backyard." My wife immediately jumps out of bed and is looking out the window excited. I left her looking out the window, while I take a shower. I come back from the shower noticing that she has opened the bedroom door to the backyard and has bowl of milk for the kittens. Both my wife and I never had a pet of any kind, so she was just following her gut about the milk. The kittens had moved away to the farthest corner of the backyard, with my wife outside. I was a little annoyed with her for even bothering with the feral kittens, plus I figured there mother must be close by and didn't want her to attack us. After, 20 minutes of both of us standing in the cold backyard, I told her lets go inside. The kittens didn't even come close to the the bowl of milk, but she insisted that we should heat the milk and bring it back out. Just as she started to walk towards the bowl of milk all three kittens ran under the fence to the next yard. At this point, she gave up hope of petting the kittens and picked up the bowl to heat the milk. I brought the heated milk back to the same location, when I noticed a kitten (Tesla) moving out from a bush only a 3 feet away. I call my wife as I placed the milk bowl down, however the second the kitten (Tesla) sees her he moves back couple of feet. My wife stops right away and tells me not to move. I just sit next the bowl, while my wife goes back into the house next to the window. After, seeing her move back to the house the kitten (Tesla) again starts coming closer to the bowl of milk. He drinks all the milk, while I am only a feet away. Then, he starts running around the backyard like he is chasing some invisible prey. At this point, I figured might as well get him more milk. I grab the empty bowl and start walking to house when I notice that he stops running and starts walking towards me. He catches up to me and follows me inside of the house. My wife is so happy, she can barely contain herself. I am completely shocked that he followed me into the house. After entering the house the kitten (Tesla) starts exploring the room and doesn't even bother to go outside even with the backyard door open. After an hour of exploring the room and getting petted by wife he decides its time for a nap. He starts rubbing against my feet, until I pick him up. As I am cradling him on my arm he looks at my face, while slowly falling a sleep. My wife and I knew at that moment that our family just had increased by one. 

The next day the Vet gave him a clean bill of health except a couple of worms. Also, told us that he was 5 weeks old male. We named him Tesla and watched over the next week as he made our family room into his own play room and our bed into his bed. My wife and I over the next couple of days kept a look out for the other kittens, while leaving dry food for the other kittens hoping they would come back. However, after four days of no kittens sighting in our backyard and all the kibble left untouched we figured they left our area.

A week after Tesla walked into our life, again he was about to force my hand. After returning from work Tesla kept meowing, which I found very odd since he rarely meowed before. I just figured he was excited to see me or wanted food. I gave him a can of food, which he ate super quick and kept meowing. I played with him for a while, which only stopped the meowing temporarily. I started to get worried that maybe something was wrong with him, so I picked him up to look him over carefully. After, picking him up he didn't even want to stay in my arm for a second. I knew at this point something was off. Therefore, I decided to follow the advice of many of the members of catforum.com. I started to observe him and the environment for stressors, but nothing looked out place to me. Then, I started walking around the house, while he followed me meowing, Finally, when I got to our bedroom his meowing stopped. He went next to the backyard door and started to meow again looking at the door. I was curious and looked out the door, but didn't see anything. He had shown no interest in going outside in a week, even when we opened the door to search for his sibling he wouldn't leave the comfort of the house. I decided I would carry him outside, this way he could run away. After, we were in the backyard his meowing stopped, but within a minute he was struggling to leave my arm. I put him down next the entrance of the house hoping he just wanted to go inside, instead he started looking around and smelling the ground. He did this for almost 10 minutes then he suddenly ran inside a bush. I got so worried that he was about to run away and ran after him. When I got to bush I saw what he was searching for the last 15 minutes. He found his siblings. The other two kittens looked so weak, they were shaking all over from the cold and were just lying there hissing at me. They were not even trying to move away. I quickly went inside grabbed a box and put both of them in a cardboard box. Tesla like usual followed me inside the house. Over the next two days slowly we gained the trust of the other two kittens. We decided to keep one of them and named him Indie after Indiana Jones, while the other was adopted by a friend of ours who really wanted a kitten. 

I am still shocked that Tesla walked himself into our house so quickly and helped us find his siblings. The more I read about cats, the more I am certain Tesla is an unusual cat. 

Summary
Tesla just walked into our lives one Sunday morning and eventually decided to get sibling into our house week later. Therefore, I am a proud Dad to Tesla and Indie now.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dadof2Kittens, What a Wonderful Story!!
Tesla definitely picked you guys and its so heartwarming to know Tesla led you to his littermates, who certainly would have died without your intervention...
Welcome to the forum! !
Now we need pictures! !


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Great background story, definitely need to see some pics.

So the name Tesla comes from the scientist, the band, or the car? ... or he just looked like a Tesla?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, we need to see a photo of Tesla!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a great story! I am so glad it had such a happy ending. And yes, pictures please!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a very smart kitten. Truly exceptional! Looking forward to hearing more about your new family members! Pictures would be great!


----------



## Dadof2Kitten (Dec 8, 2013)

NebraskaCat: Tesla, is named after the car. His behavior just seemed unusual to us on the first day, so we named him after what we think of as an unusual car. 

I am attaching some pictures below, hopefully I am able to re-size it correctly.

The first two pictures are of Tesla, the next two of Indie.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sweetness personified! 

Now Im going to have to look up what a Tesla is! Never heard of that type of car!


----------



## valure (Dec 9, 2013)

That is so adorable!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

That is a great story! 
What lovely kittens  

I just love Indie's little round head in the sleeping picture! It just screams "gimme loadza kisses!" lol ..what can I say, it does!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree, Cat Face. I saw the first pic of Tesla and I thought, "wow that's a reeeally cute kitten." Then I saw the last pic of Indie and let out an audible "aww."

Good job, Dad.


----------

